# Specialized is back with a XXL (S6) Stumpjumper EVO



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

I have the XXL 2018 Stumpjumper. I am hoping to get something with more reach without loosing a lot of stack height. Specialized dropped the XXL size in 2019. Well, it looks like the 2021 EVO models have an XXL (S6) size!

Reach: 528
Stack: 654

It also has some adjustments to change up the geometry.

Looks like a great All-Mountain bike for us tall riders.

The Comp model seems like a great value: https://www.specialized.com/us/en/stumpjumper-evo-comp/p/175271?


----------



## 0p3x (Sep 25, 2016)

Came here to discuss just that. The only thing i really worried is 448-453 chainstay length. Currently i'm riding canyon strive with 423 chainstays, its definitely too short, but 453 is THAT huge, i wouldn't like to loose all the fun 
Currently i'm between stumpjumper and megatower - both are very near in size, but speclzd is more adjustable and longer stays


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

That is long. I would probably keep it in the high setting with the with the 448 chain stay length. That is not far off from the Megatower in the long setting.

I have also been looking at the Megatower but the price has kept me away. The Comp build looks perfect.

I definitely want to try one out, but alas, it is very hard to demo or rent a S6 or XXL size.


----------



## 0p3x (Sep 25, 2016)

Slyham said:


> That is long. I would probably keep it in the high setting with the with the 448 chain stay length. That is not far off from the Megatower in the long setting.


but with megatower you have option to go short which is great for mellower/slower trails or just messing around

it is kinda like swat vs chainstay length for me. Price are not far off anyway


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

That is true, but for me I'll take the stability. I've got my Honzo for the fun rides. 

Price wise, I think Specialized wins with the Comp build. I'd much rather have SLX than NX/Guides and it is a few hundred dollars cheaper.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

0p3x said:


> but with megatower you have option to go short which is great for mellower/slower trails or just messing around


I get what you're saying. I bought a slack hardtail with 419mm chainstays with the same idea. After getting a Megatower (XXL) and playing with the chainstay length though, I've come to the conclusion that it's easier to maneuver a better balanced bike than one with really short chainstays. The only advantage the hardtail has is when the corner radius is tighter than the turning radius of the Megatower. That's very rare though. I don't fully understand why but I think having to manage the fore aft weight balance of the hardtail messes with leaning the bike.

I also bought a new Tallboy and thought maybe I'd run it in the short position because it's going to be my nimble, playful, etc trail bike. After a few runs in the short chainstay position then switching to long, I never went back to the short position.

The SJ Evo looks good. If there's any concern about length then I'd look at a different bike category... something with a steeper HTA.


----------



## 0p3x (Sep 25, 2016)

jeremy3220 said:


> I get what you're saying. I bought a slack hardtail with 419mm chainstays with the same idea. After getting a Megatower (XXL) and playing with the chainstay length though, I've come to the conclusion that it's easier to maneuver a better balanced bike than one with really short chainstays. The only advantage the hardtail has is when the corner radius is tighter than the turning radius of the Megatower. That's very rare though. I don't fully understand why but I think having to manage the fore aft weight balance of the hardtail messes with leaning the bike.
> 
> I also bought a new Tallboy and thought maybe I'd run it in the short position because it's going to be my nimble, playful, etc trail bike. After a few runs in the short chainstay position then switching to long, I never went back to the short position.
> 
> The SJ Evo looks good. If there's any concern about length then I'd look at a different bike category... something with a steeper HTA.


Thanks for the input, it is really helpfull.
Do you think you would like 453 CS more than megatowers 445 ?
I remember Greg Minaar installed longer stays on his downhill bike (something like 462 or more), but it is downhill. There is nice little interview https://nsmb.com/articles/greg-minnaars-hunt-perfect-geometry/ 
As 6'7" i believe i should be really leaning towards longer ones, but without demo (not possible) its kinda scary to make such a huge jump


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

0p3x said:


> Thanks for the input, it is really helpfull.
> Do you think you would like 453 CS more than megatowers 445 ?
> I remember Greg Minaar installed longer stays on his downhill bike (something like 462 or more), but it is downhill.


Maybe. I'd almost certainly want longer chainstays if I went to a bike with a longer front center. But like I said, it's more about balance than solely the length of the chainstays. My real concern with that bike would be if it's too slack or if the overall wheelbase is more than needed for your riding. 64° makes a lot of sense for hitting super steep DH trails but might feel sluggish on tight XC trails.

IOW, if someone were to find the Evo too long or the chainstays too long, I'd argue they bought the wrong category of bike and the chainstays aren't the issue.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

0p3x said:


> Thanks for the input, it is really helpfull.
> Do you think you would like 453 CS more than megatowers 445 ?
> I remember Greg Minaar installed longer stays on his downhill bike (something like 462 or more), but it is downhill.


Maybe. I'd almost certainly want longer chainstays if I went to a bike with a longer front center. But like I said, it's more about balance than solely the length of the chainstays. My real concern with that bike would be if it's too slack or if the overall wheelbase is more than needed for your riding. 64° makes a lot of sense for hitting super steep DH trails but might feel sluggish on tight XC trails.

IOW, if someone were to find the Evo too long or the chainstays too long, I'd argue they bought the wrong category of bike and the chainstays aren't the issue.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

The bike sets up at 63 degrees. So once the front lengthens that much you probably wont notice the rear doung mach chicken. Not much for tight turns at that speed. 

I like the modified down tube stiffness as well. Hope that means a stronger xxl than normal and not weaker for the s1. Xxl riders are notnusually 165lbs.


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

It's great to see the big bike! I agree with comments on best trails for this bike. I have riden a Ripmo AF (not a great fit) for the last year and I felt that it was too much for my backyard blue trails. I figured, why not have more traval? But it ended up in a bike that wanted to go faster than I really wanted to go. 

I am now on an XXL Izzo and it is a true trail bike. It is bigger yet more balanced than the Ripmo AF. Same wheel base, but I am centered a bit more with a longer front end and am much more comfortable.

So, great to see big bikes, just make sure its the bike that fits your trails. But on the other hand, I am 6'5", and have a few options. At 6'6" plus, options get more limited and I would rather be on a better fitting big bike than a too-small trail bike, even for my trails....


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm hoping Specialized releases a similar non-EVO Stumpjumper in size S6. Maybe 150/140 and not as slack. I think that would better fit most of my riding.
If they keep the Stumpjumper ST, that could be a 140/130 or 130/120 which would fill the gaps to the Epic EVO.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

Good to see them making frame sizes for us taller peeps. I too would like to see this carry over to a 140/130 travel frame as that's the sweet spot for me for a trail bike.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

At 6'7 that bike looks pretty small.
My G1 has 555 reach and 458 cs.
If anything I'd like a tad more reach and the cs feels good. 
Finally got a bike big enough I can throw it around and make it agile. 
Specialized could do with a s7 or s8


----------



## 0p3x (Sep 25, 2016)

CaveGiant said:


> At 6'7 that bike looks pretty small.
> My G1 has 555 reach and 458 cs.
> If anything I'd like a tad more reach and the cs feels good.
> Finally got a bike big enough I can throw it around and make it agile.
> Specialized could do with a s7 or s8


Reach is not everything. I would rather had a bit more stack, like 670 or smthng. Regular stumpys usually was a bit short but high on stack, this one is reversed. Reach/stack ratio on megatower is a bit more appealing for steep trails, for which this bikes are made


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

Reach and stack are the no.1 best way to compare bikes. But yes, there are many more factors that come into play. How you are influenced by them depends on where you ride and how you ride.



CaveGiant said:


> At 6'7 that bike looks pretty small.
> My G1 has 555 reach and 458 cs.
> If anything I'd like a tad more reach and the cs feels good.
> Finally got a bike big enough I can throw it around and make it agile.
> Specialized could do with a s7 or s8


99% of my riding is XC and extending into light trail. Try finding a proper big person bike in that category. It looks like big people are only supposed to rocket down hills on big suspension bikes  according to almost all manufacturers. I get a little flutter of excitement with some of the 'better' dimensioned bikes coming out, but 9/10 times (there probably aren't even 10 models in that field anyway) it's a trail/enduro or even downhill model.

Since getting my Taival at a long leg and armed 6'5", chainstays and seat tube angle have become a BIG concern for what will be my next bike. I think if you ride up a hill with any sort of steepness, chainstay length will also be a huge concern for you and the longer the better. On the downs, long CS ads stability. If you don't do steep upslopes, I can believe that chainstays aren't such a big concern and you can be happy with shorter, so it really depends on where you ride. I really don't think that a bike properly built for my size is ever going to be all that playful anyway.

My Taival is long and tight turns are an inconvenience rather than a problem. I live on a farm and during covid I've put in an XC track on my property. In laying it out I really didn't think well enough about how tight some of my turns were and the rear wheel runs on a totally different line. But being my personal track, I've had a play with layout and put some low berms on most of the tight corners and by laying the bike over a little, those turns become much more rideable, so I would say that tight flat turns are the only real hassle, and that's far more a function of wheelbase rather than chainstay length


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

0p3x said:


> Reach is not everything. I would rather had a bit more stack, like 670 or smthng. Regular stumpys usually was a bit short but high on stack, this one is reversed. Reach/stack ratio on megatower is a bit more appealing for steep trails, for which this bikes are made


Agreed. Not only do I think the stack is too low on the G1 for me personally but long reach and low bars are kinda the opposite of what you want for DH. So it's not even that those bikes are especially gravity oriented as much as they are oddly long. Bikes that are super long would be great for tall guys if they had the high stack to match.


----------



## givemefive (May 26, 2007)

you can make the bars as high as you want..


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

givemefive said:


> you can make the bars as high as you want..


would be nice if you didnt have to buy more parts. It just means the frame was setup for shorter legged riders.

The website overview says that a person 5'8" can rock three sizes of bike if they want. Thats partly because of low seat tube heights and low stack heights. Would be nice if us clydes had that option! As in one too big for a guy 6'6".

Im surprised at the 6 size marketing. They feel this is the bike to have i guess. Does that mean less focus and options on the non evo version? We shall see.

63 degrees could have been pulled back a bit to intrude on the tamer trail machines. But maybe was pushed that way to separate the models. Which is unfortunate. Do we need 63 degrees on a model below the enduro?

for me it needed higher stack and ability to come back to 66 or even 66.5 degree hta.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

givemefive said:


> you can make the bars as high as you want..


Sort of. As a big guy I am always wary of exceeding manufactures limits and most fork brands warn not to exceed 30mm of spacers under the stem. May be safe to run more, but going too high will create more leverage. That is not a good part of the bike to have extra leverage especially if you are extra big, heavy and strong.

That means you then need to run a pretty long stem with quite the rise and/or a big riser bar. Both of which are not going to be ideal for performance and it will just look awful. Also, will effectively reduce the reach and if super slack, the reach would be reduced even more vs a steep ha. That is why reach and stack need to be considered together, especially with a slack bike.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm partly agreeing that the G1 stack could be higher. However it's designed to be a flexible bike. You want long with a low front you can do it. If you want high, just put a riser bar on.

It's also rated for a dual crown fork, which should make any Clyde interested. 

If you want high bars (like me) you put a dual crown on and riser bars. 

Stack is easy to work with, you need reach if you are tall. 
The evolink XL was just too short. It was too long to be ridden like a BMX, but too short to be ridden like an enduro bike. 

The considerably longer g1 was much easier to ride and more manauverable as I could throw my weight around. 
I've got a lot of weight, so the bike is light to me. 

It's kinda counter intuitive, but once you get a bike that's big enough it's suddenly a lot more agile than a smaller bike. 

The new stumpjumper is just not big enough for a tall rider. That xxl might fit a 6'2 guy great, but 6'7 go for a proper big person bike.


----------



## 0p3x (Sep 25, 2016)

Keep in mind that there is 5 mm of stack "built" into longer cranks (175 mm) [edit: forget, when pedals are leveled it doesnt matter], and you can get 1-2 with slimmer pedals too 
A lot of spacers and a rise stem just look ****, but i see why they did it marketingwise


----------



## DeadHandControl (Sep 14, 2020)

The size chart at Specialized shows the new S1 - S6 range for both the SJ and the SJ EVO, so I'm cautiously optimistic that they'll roll this out beyond the EVO.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Riser bars aren't the same as increasing stack height. Reach and stack are position measurements for the steering axis. Riser bars increase the effective stem length unless you run a bar with more backsweep.


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

DeadHandControl said:


> The size chart at Specialized shows the new S1 - S6 range for both the SJ and the SJ EVO, so I'm cautiously optimistic that they'll roll this out beyond the EVO.


Where do you see that? I'm hopeful as well.


----------



## DeadHandControl (Sep 14, 2020)

Slyham said:


> Where do you see that? I'm hopeful as well.


Click the red link for Size Chart under one of the new EVOs.


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

DeadHandControl said:


> Click the red link for Size Chart under one of the new EVOs.


I see it. Thanks.

Yes, it definitely looks like the regular Stumpjumper will have the S6 size.

I don't see the ST. I wonder if they will bring back the Camber. If they had a Camber and Camber EVO they could cover almost every travel length in 10 mm increments. That's a lot of bikes but Specialized has the selling power where it could work.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

The chainstays length is great! It's about about time and they might even be too short. 
Remember that front centers have grown over a 100mm in the last 10 years with zero change to the chainstays. It's about time.
Rant over. Seems like a great bike.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

jeremy3220 said:


> Riser bars aren't the same as increasing stack height. Reach and stack are position measurements for the steering axis. Riser bars increase the effective stem length unless you run a bar with more backsweep.


Yes. Not a lot of people understand this. Just throwing on high rise bars to try and make up for a low stack is not the same as having a proper stack height to begin with. It is basically the same as putting on a longer stem to make up for a short reach and will jack up the handling and performance. Best to get a bike with proper geo for bigger riders than add things like longer stems or high rise bars to get it to fit.



alexbn921 said:


> The chainstays length is great! It's about about time and they might even be too short.
> Remember that front centers have grown over a 100mm in the last 10 years with zero change to the chainstays. It's about time.
> Rant over. Seems like a great bike.


Double yes! About fricken time. Super short chainstays is such an old trend based off of outdated geometry concepts from the early 2000. Great for DJ, pump track and bike park, but for trail riding a short chain stay making for a squirrley back end is just as bad as a steep head angle making for a sketchy front end. So happy we are in a era focused on balance front to back and specialized moving in this direction will help to pull the whole industry on to better geometry.


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

The main 2021 Stumpjumper thread mentioned the regular Stumpjumper will be announced tomorrow. It also said that it will be 140/130 and have flex stays like the Epic. Is the the flex stays a concern for us Clydes? I would imagine there's not a ton of flex and Specialized doesn't want to be replacing broken frames.


----------



## 0p3x (Sep 25, 2016)

Post your S6 bikes, really interested in fit adjustments you've made and overall look.


----------



## 0p3x (Sep 25, 2016)

To get some stack its possible to go with 170 mm fork
Additional 10mm of fork travel adds about 9 mm stack (sin 64 * 10) and reduces reach by 4.4 mm (cos 64 *10). It also raicses BB by about 3mm and slackens HTA and STA by 0.5 degree. BB height lowered by flip chip and slacker can angle can be steepened at headtube.

Middle HTA, high BB, 160mm fork:
654 stack
528 reach
64.5 HTA
77 STA
340 bb height
448 chainstay

Steep HTA, low BB, 170mm fork:
669 stack // +15
520 reach // -8
64.5 HTA // same
75.9 STA // -1.1 degree
339 bb height // -1mm
453 chainstay // +5mm

Seat tube angle is suffering the most but longer CS should be helping to climb.

Does it makes sense or my math just sucks?


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (Apr 18, 2008)

Anyone got a picture of an S6 kinda curious...


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

If mine ever gets in, I'll post a picture. I pre-ordered it in October.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

0p3x said:


> To get some stack its possible to go with 170 mm fork
> Additional 10mm of fork travel adds about 9 mm stack (sin 64 * 10) and reduces reach by 4.4 mm (cos 64 *10). It also raicses BB by about 3mm and slackens HTA and STA by 0.5 degree. BB height lowered by flip chip and slacker can angle can be steepened at headtube.
> 
> Middle HTA, high BB, 160mm fork:
> ...


How did you get +15mm for stack if the 170 form only adds 9mm of stack?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikearnie (Feb 22, 2021)

Slyham said:


> If mine ever gets in, I'll post a picture. I pre-ordered it in October.


My S6 compared to my 1998 GT backwoods on 26 wheels.
The rear axles are lined up 🤣


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Mikearnie said:


> View attachment 1917680
> 
> 
> My S6 compared to my 1998 GT backwoods on 26 wheels.
> The rear axles are lined up


How tall are you? Your seat looks really high 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikearnie (Feb 22, 2021)

socalrider77 said:


> How tall are you? Your seat looks really high
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im 6'3" I have lowered the seat and raised the bars up since the pic. The seat down maybe .75"


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

Move the GT!  I want to see it in all its glory.


----------



## Mikearnie (Feb 22, 2021)

Slyham said:


> Move the GT!  I want to see it in all its glory.











and now with a fat guy 🤣


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks. It really doesn't look that big with you on it, especially being that you are "only" 6'3".  
That is the regular Stumpjumper, not the EVO, correct?


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Mikearnie said:


> View attachment 1917836
> 
> and now with a fat guy
> View attachment 1917837
> ...


What's your inseam? The fit looks pretty good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm 6'8" and threw a leg over one of these in a S6 and it felt tiny. The stack is way too low for anyone over 6'4". I have a 36" inseam and with the seat up it was miles above the bars. I would need arms down to my ankles to ride that bike. The new S sizing is not designed for really tall riders imo.


----------



## Mikearnie (Feb 22, 2021)

Slyham said:


> Thanks. It really doesn't look that big with you on it, especially being that you are "only" 6'3".
> That is the regular Stumpjumper, not the EVO, correct?


Plain ole base model.
2021 stumpjumper alloy S6


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

sixate said:


> I'm 6'8" and threw a leg over one of these in a S6 and it felt tiny. The stack is way too low for anyone over 6'4". I have a 36" inseam and with the seat up it was miles above the bars. I would need arms down to my ankles to ride that bike. The new S sizing is not designed for really tall riders imo.


Stack is something I struggle with as well (36-37" inseam). Given the s6 has a stack up near 650/660, what other bikes have you found give you enough stack height?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

socalrider77 said:


> Stack is something I struggle with as well (36-37" inseam). Given the s6 has a stack up near 650/660, what other bikes have you found give you enough stack height?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


650-660 can work if the reach is shorter around 470-480, but these newer bikes with really long reach need to add more stack. Reach in bikes has increased by a lot where it feels like the stack has barely changed. I would love to see stack in the 680-695 range with 520 reach. But I have a long torso so depending on how you're built these perfect reach/stack numbers will be different. I'm just too tall and have been riding bikes that are a little too small my entire life. I currently ride a Trek Stache in an XL size and even it could stand to be slightly bigger.

The stack is a hair lower on an S6 Stumpy compared to my XL Stache. But then the reach is stretched out nearly 70mm. With that reach so far out when seated I felt like I was on road bike. Even the guy at the shop laughed at how awkward I looked from being hunched over. He couldn't believe it.










A pic of my Stache, don't think I have a pic with me on it.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

sixate said:


> 650-660 can work if the reach is shorter around 470-480, but these newer bikes with really long reach need to add more stack. Reach in bikes has increased by a lot where it feels like the stack has barely changed. I would love to see stack in the 680-695 range with 520 reach. But I have a long torso so depending on how you're built these perfect reach/stack numbers will be different. I'm just too tall and have been riding bikes that are a little too small my entire life. I currently ride a Trek Stache in an XL size and even it could stand to be slightly bigger.
> 
> The stack is a hair lower on an S6 Stumpy compared to my XL Stache. But then the reach is stretched out nearly 70mm. With that reach so far out when seated I felt like I was on road bike. Even the guy at the shop laughed at how awkward I looked from being hunched over. He couldn't believe it.
> 
> ...


Never thought about how the reach stretches you out. I'm on an xxl sentinel v2 with 650 stack, 40mm riser bars, and 521 reach. I wonder how a 35mm stem would feel compared to my 50mm 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikearnie (Feb 22, 2021)

socalrider77 said:


> What's your inseam? The fit looks pretty good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


35"
thats actual my measurement and not pants size.


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

socalrider77 said:


> Never thought about how the reach stretches you out. I'm on an xxl sentinel v2 with 650 stack, 40mm riser bars, and 521 reach. I wonder how a 35mm stem would feel compared to my 50mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rig, somehow I didn't realize they made the Sentinel in an XXL. I want to get back on a full sus, but impossible to find anything now. The Santa Cruz Hightower XXL is at the top of my want list. This could be an option too. How do you like your Sentinel?


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

sixate said:


> Nice rig, somehow I didn't realize they made the Sentinel in an XXL. I want to get back on a full sus, but impossible to find anything now. The Santa Cruz Hightower XXL is at the top of my want list. This could be an option too. How do you like your Sentinel?


I love it. I bumped the fork to 170mm. It pedals really well for what it is, and it does everything else very well. Best bike I've ridden

Hightower was on my list too, but now that I have the sentinel I'm glad I went this route as I routinely use the extra travel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

The EVO does have more stack than the regular Stumpjumper.

I'm 6'5" with a 35" inseam. I find that I can do okay with a stack of 650 and above. I also have a XL Stache with an 80mm stem. It's my cross-country/bikepacking bike so the shorter reach and long stem fits the intended riding style. I also have a Kona Honzo ST SS. It has a longer reach and I run a 60mm stem. My 2018 XXL Stumpjumper has a stack 686 and a reach of 477 with a 70mm stem. When I first got it, I liked the ratio. Now that my riding has gotten more aggressive and I lean over the bike more the ratio seems off to me. I'm looking forward to the EVO with its 656 stack and 528 reach (steep/high). I think that will be a good ratio for me. Plus the longer chain stay will hopefully put me in the middle of the bike.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^I would be interested to see how the lower stack and longer reach feel when you are putting that much more weight on your front wheel. I would think if you kept a similar geo to your 2018, but stretched the front end out by 30-40mm, and reduced your stem size by 20mm, it would feel like there is more bike out in front of you.


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

If I ever get my bike, I'll let you know.  I'm about ready to take a vacation to California to pick up and S6 EVO.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Slyham said:


> If I ever get my bike, I'll let you know.  I'm about ready to take a vacation to California to pick up and S6 EVO.


On a normal year I would say that is a silly idea. But this year, with plane ticket prices being so low, I wouldn't say it's far fetched and would make for one hell of a story!


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

jonshonda said:


> On a normal year I would say that is a silly idea. But this year, with plane ticket prices being so low, I wouldn't say it's far fetched and would make for one hell of a story!


Ha ha! Crazy times for sure.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Slyham said:


> The EVO does have more stack than the regular Stumpjumper.
> 
> I'm 6'5" with a 35" inseam. I find that I can do okay with a stack of 650 and above. I also have a XL Stache with an 80mm stem. It's my cross-country/bikepacking bike so the shorter reach and long stem fits the intended riding style. I also have a Kona Honzo ST SS. It has a longer reach and I run a 60mm stem. My 2018 XXL Stumpjumper has a stack 686 and a reach of 477 with a 70mm stem. When I first got it, I liked the ratio. Now that my riding has gotten more aggressive and I lean over the bike more the ratio seems off to me. I'm looking forward to the EVO with its 656 stack and 528 reach (steep/high). I think that will be a good ratio for me. Plus the longer chain stay will hopefully put me in the middle of the bike.


How do you like your honzo ST? Is it the new ESD? I'm looking to build up a hardtail and trying to find one that'll fit me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

socalrider77 said:


> How do you like your honzo ST? Is it the new ESD? I'm looking to build up a hardtail and trying to find one that'll fit me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been a fun bike. It's a 2018 Honzo ST so not the new ESD. It's been my project bike to learn from as it was my first bike built from a frame. It's always been single speed, but it started as a more XC bike with 120 mm fork. Once I got the Stache, I got a new 140mm fork and run it more as a trail bike. It definitely could be bigger but with 510 reach and 651 stack it's on the bigger side of an XL.

The 2021 ST is built with a 140 mm fork in mind and looks to be a good option. ESD is even more aggressive so it depends on what type of riding you plan on doing with it.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Slyham said:


> It's been a fun bike. It's a 2018 Honzo ST so not the new ESD. It's been my project bike to learn from as it was my first bike built from a frame. It's always been single speed, but it started as a more XC bike with 120 mm fork. Once I got the Stache, I got a new 140mm fork and run it more as a trail bike. It definitely could be bigger but with 510 reach and 651 stack it's on the bigger side of an XL.
> 
> The 2021 ST is built with a 140 mm fork in mind and looks to be a good option. ESD is even more aggressive so it depends on what type of riding you plan on doing with it.


Yea I'm thinking about building up a honzo DL frame to use when I ride with the wife or places that aren't as well suited for my enduro bike. Stack is around 657 and 510 reach. At $500 for the frame it'll be a good learning experience building from the frame up

Just need to see if anyone has an XL I can swing a leg over to verify fit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks like a decent sized bike. My Ripmo is the biggest bike I've ever ridden. Before that I had an Evil Following. The Ripmo felt worlds better than the Evil but after getting a properly big road bike I have a feeling the Ripmo is still too small.


----------



## Pitchshifter (Mar 1, 2021)

Here it is above my friend's road bike (not sure what size it is, but he's about 6'.) Little top heavy on this stand 😁

I came here because I'm nearly 6'5 and was concerned this bike is too big for me! Feels right on the limit with no possibility of swapping out the super short stem on there and seat rail already almost jammed forward. Lot of pressure on my wrists while riding. Will be concerned that once I put my mid foot Evo Catalyst pedals on there, I'll run out of seat rail....


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Pitchshifter said:


> View attachment 1918648
> 
> 
> Here it is above my friend's road bike (not sure what size it is, but he's about 6'.) Little top heavy on this stand ?
> ...


Do you really need the seat that far forward? On my XL Ripmo I have the seat all the way back and it's still forward, relative to my BB, than my road and cross bikes by over an inch.


----------



## Pitchshifter (Mar 1, 2021)

That's knee over pedal spindle right now. So once I put the Evo pedals on, it will need to come a little further forward to maintain that. If I don't do KOPS my knee lets me know pretty quickly.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Pitchshifter said:


> That's knee over pedal spindle right now. So once I put the Evo pedals on, it will need to come a little further forward to maintain that. If I don't do KOPS my knee lets me know pretty quickly.


What type of knee pain are you getting? Like where on the knee?

KOPS is a myth, there's no biomechanical reason for it. It's a coincidence if it works for you. However, wrist pain and frontal knee pain are both symptoms of your seat being too far forward. Is it possible that your knee pain is in the back when you go back from KOPS? If yes, you could go down 1mm for every 2-3mm you went back. Going up is effectively going back, going down is effectively going forward, going forward is effectively going down, and going back is effectively going up, but at a 1:2-3 ratio (fore/aft:height, e.g. 2-3mm forward should be compensated by 1mm down) because of the seat tube angle.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Alias530 said:


> What type of knee pain are you getting? Like where on the knee?
> 
> However, wrist pain and frontal knee pain are both symptoms of your seat being too far forward. Going up is effectively going back, going down is effectively going forward, going forward is effectively going down, and going back is effectively going up, but at a 1:2-3 ratio (fore/aft:height, e.g. 2-3mm forward should be compensated by 1mm down) because of the seat tube angle.


My knee problems stemmed directly from my clipless pedals. I'm 6'7 with a slight pronation. Pedaling through turns or just dropping my inside knee on a turn put a lot of stress on my already aged (57) and stressed knees. I had almost quit mountain biking because of it. My knees would balloon up after a ride. On a trip to Tahoe about 10 years ago, I accidentally left my cycling shoes at home. I didn't want to buy another pair nor would I likely find a size 14 that fit. So I just threw some flat pedals on. Game changer! Totally bought me back to my BMX days. Hitting jumps with more confidence, and just riding more loose. AND.... no knee pain what so ever! Didn't matter my seat height or position while climbing.

Yesterday I got a new used 2018 SC Hightower XXL. Love it. So crazy light but I kept wheelieing out on the steep climbs. Going to try moving my seat forward. On my XXL Trek Marlin I had it all the way back plus it was heavy. I really notice the slack on the climbs to, but I'm getting used to it.


----------



## Pitchshifter (Mar 1, 2021)

Getting a little off topic, but since the Evo Catalyst midfoot pedals were a game changer for my knee pain (and relatedly yes stopping any riding with clipless) and if anything they'd only optimally work with KOPS since you're pushing directly down through your midfoot. It makes sense to me that directly pushing through the centre line of your foot is optimal, it's just the same as how you do a balanced squat. It might well be coincidence, but every time I get back out behind the pedals too much, my knee pain (in the front outer) will flare up pretty quickly. Last time it cost me six months of riding.

Funny you mention the slack causing wheelies on climbs, this is actually my first mountain bike so I wasn't sure what to expect, but I thought with the long wheelbase it would go up hills like a tractor. Imagine my surprise when the front wheel came up while I was just going up a regular hill. Though it was one in San Francisco 😁


----------



## 0p3x (Sep 25, 2016)

socalrider77 said:


> How did you get +15mm for stack if the 170 form only adds 9mm of stack?


Extra 6 mm - is a difference between 2 geometry settings


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

Mikearnie said:


> View attachment 1917836
> 
> and now with a fat guy ?
> View attachment 1917837
> ...


May I ask what you weigh and how you're finding the suspension? I'm 6'7" 265lb and I've read a bit about the shock blowing through its travel too easily on the SJ Evo. I'd love to hear how heavy riders are finding it. Thanks!


----------



## Mikearnie (Feb 22, 2021)

Paranoid_Android said:


> May I ask what you weigh and how you're finding the suspension? I'm 6'7" 265lb and I've read a bit about the shock blowing through its travel too easily on the SJ Evo. I'd love to hear how heavy riders are finding it. Thanks!


I'm 240 lbs. I have 300 psi in the shock, which is the max recommended. I don't do big drops or jumps so it works just fine!


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

Mikearnie said:


> I'm 240 lbs. I have 300 psi in the shock, which is the max recommended. I don't do big drops or jumps so it works just fine!


Thanks!


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

My S6 SJ EVO finally came it. First ride was this morning and I really liked it. The S6 size was a perfect fit. I thought I would need to get a shorter stem but it seems great. I may end up getting a higher rise bar though. I'm 6'5" 230 lbs for reference.


----------



## Mikearnie (Feb 22, 2021)

Slyham said:


> View attachment 1927111
> 
> My S6 SJ EVO finally came it. First ride was this morning and I really liked it. The S6 size was a perfect fit. I thought I would need to get a shorter stem but it seems great. I may end up getting a higher rise bar though. I'm 6'5" 230 lbs for reference.


Awesome picture. Glad you finally got your bike.
at 6'5 you make that bike look small?


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

Mikearnie said:


> Awesome picture. Glad you finally got your bike.
> at 6'5 you make that bike look small?


Thanks! Yeah, I usually make bikes look small. ?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Mikearnie said:


> Awesome picture. Glad you finally got your bike.
> at 6'5 you make that bike look small?


It's what we do. 6'7" on this XL Airborne frame 29er.
I've never had a bike that really fits me.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Glide the Clyde said:


> It's what we do. 6'7" on this XL Airborne frame 29er.
> I've never had a bike that really fits me.


I had that exact frame and could never build it up to get comfortable.

I'm 6'7" and that Evo S6 wouldn't cut it for me. Dammit - why can't we get some love from the big manufacturers? Europe has some bigger bikes but we're not getting them over in the US for various reasons.


----------



## geofharries (Jun 2, 2006)

Glide the Clyde said:


> It's what we do. 6'7" on this XL Airborne frame 29er.
> I've never had a bike that really fits me.


I think Clydesdale may have a bike for you and others your height. They make massive frames.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

geofharries said:


> I think Clydesdale may have a bike for you and others your height. They make massive frames.


Nice stuff, but not for me. I'll make smaller, livelier fs and fs ebikes work.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

geofharries said:


> I think Clydesdale may have a bike for you and others your height. They make massive frames.


Thanks but if I'm throwing that much at a bike I'm going custom.

I have an alu GG Trail Pistol and it's a good fit for me.


----------



## shakabra (Jun 7, 2009)

Slyham said:


> View attachment 1927111
> 
> My S6 SJ EVO finally came it. First ride was this morning and I really liked it. The S6 size was a perfect fit. I thought I would need to get a shorter stem but it seems great. I may end up getting a higher rise bar though. I'm 6'5" 230 lbs for reference.


Looks like a great fit. I'm a similar height, looking at the S5 and S6. I noticed the S6 comes spec'd with longer 175mm cranks than the other sizes. Have you had any issues with pedal strikes given the low BB height? Or do you ride in the high geo setting to avoid?


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

shakabra said:


> Looks like a great fit. I'm a similar height, looking at the S5 and S6. I noticed the S6 comes spec'd with longer 175mm cranks than the other sizes. Have you had any issues with pedal strikes given the low BB height? Or do you ride in the high geo setting to avoid?


I prefer 175 crank arms. I get a few pedal strikes but less than my 2018 Stumpjumper. Yes, I have it in the high setting.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Slyham said:


> The EVO does have more stack than the regular Stumpjumper.
> 
> I'm 6'5" with a 35" inseam. I find that I can do okay with a stack of 650 and above. I also have a XL Stache with an 80mm stem. It's my cross-country/bikepacking bike so the shorter reach and long stem fits the intended riding style. I also have a Kona Honzo ST SS. It has a longer reach and I run a 60mm stem. My 2018 XXL Stumpjumper has a stack 686 and a reach of 477 with a 70mm stem. When I first got it, I liked the ratio. Now that my riding has gotten more aggressive and I lean over the bike more the ratio seems off to me. I'm looking forward to the EVO with its 656 stack and 528 reach (steep/high). I think that will be a good ratio for me. Plus the longer chain stay will hopefully put me in the middle of the bike.


I have an 18 sj xxl w uncut yari and 38mm risers. That's a ton of stack. 6fattie, till I run out of tires! Thanks spec for dropping tire production only 2 years later!

But at 6'6" I wish it had 60mm more reach and then I could drop my stem from 70mm to 50 and keep my hands in front of my body. But Only if they lengthened the rear center 25mm

correct me if I'm wrong but some people think a long front puts weight on the front tire. It doesnt. not unless you move weight from your feet to your hands. you only have so much weight. either the front/rear center ratio shifts weight forward or your hands put pressure on the bars to shift weight forward. I prefer not to do a push-up all day long on my ride!

someone build a xxxl at 700 sta stack, 520 reach, 460 cs, 66 hta, sta to keep excessive weight of your hands for xc terrain and a suitable leverage ratio for 250lbs and up!


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Knee pain was mentioned earlier. The longer the cranks, the more angle your knees go through in a rotation. Foot goes higher and lower. So shorter cranks are better IMO.

ive modified to a more mid foot position to bring the base of my foot forward so that I’m not as excessively bent in the knees during a power stroke on level ground.

kops isn’t a myth.

it is where modern mtb put you knees while on an incline. Think about it and film yourself on a climb. your sta is not 77 degrees on a nice steep climb!


remember a steep sta is compensating for a too short rear center which was put there to let smaller riders get the front end up. Us big guys need that long rear center to keep the front end down on the climbs. Also for stability at speed and bermed corners etc.


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is some more feedback if anyone is debating S5 or S6. I had the choice of either and went with the S5.

I'm 6'4" with 35" inseam and weigh 210-220. The S5 is perfect for me (I could probably even ride a S4.57 is that was a real thing) and I think the S6 would be too much bike for my riding style- it's an enormous bike but I am sure I could have gotten used to it. Compared to almost every other trail bike in this class, the Stumpjumper S5/XL has a longer reach, stack and wheelbase that other XL bikes.

I think their "S-Sizing" guide is way off recommending the S6 for people between 6'2"-6'6". In reality I think the S6 is for 6"4+ and the S5 could suit many above 6'4". I'm sure I'll be corrected here in a minute by a S6 rider who is 6'2", but for those who have not seen these bikes in person, they are big (and beautiful) machines.


----------



## tyreed70 (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone know if the new Fox Float X will fit on the stumpy? 
Eye to Eye and stroke obv will work, more concerned about width and placement of rebound knob and air valve. 

TIA


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

estabro said:


> I think their "S-Sizing" guide is way off recommending the S6 for people between 6'2"-6'6". In reality I think the S6 is for 6"4+ and the S5 could suit many above 6'4". I'm sure I'll be corrected here in a minute by a S6 rider who is 6'2", but for those who have not seen these bikes in person, they are big (and beautiful) machines.


I'm 6'5" and I think an S6 would be just right for. Here's a comparison with my existing hardtail (I run a 50mm riser bar too) -






Compare: 2021 Ragley Bikes Big Al 1.0 Extra Large vs 2021 Specialized Bicycles Stumpjumper Alloy (Low BB) S6


Find your ideal bike using bike-on-bike geometry comparisons with diagrams, powerful search tools, and category analysis.




bikeinsights.com




,


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

The S6 is a longer bike for sure. When I'm bombing down steeps I want a lower, longer bike. When I'm climbing steeps I want a longer chainstay and steeper effective seat tube angle. Currently my Hightower has a 435mm chainstay and I almost wheelie out on steep climbs. I now stand and climb really steep stuff, solving the wheelie out issue for the most part, but the shorter chainstay does make manuals while downhilling easier. My wheel base is just about 1300mm, still not a long as the S6. I would prefer a longer just because we tall people have the oddly highest Center of mass which is exacerbated when we stand on our pedals while riding downhill. The longer wheelbase gives us more stability, specially on landing jumps. At 1300mm I don't have any problems through tight technical switch backs. Usually the ones I don't make, neither does the rest of the average people on shorter wheelbase bikes. You want it quicker through turns, run it as a mullet. To be fair, I haven't ridden an XXL bike with a really long chainstay, I may not like it? I need to ride one...


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Tall BMX'r said:


> The S6 is a longer bike for sure. When I'm bombing down steeps I want a lower, longer bike. When I'm climbing steeps I want a longer chainstay and steeper effective seat tube angle. Currently my Hightower has a 435mm chainstay and I almost wheelie out on steep climbs. I now stand and climb really steep stuff, solving the wheelie out issue for the most part, but the shorter chainstay does make manuals while downhilling easier. My wheel base is just about 1300mm, still not a long as the S6. I would prefer a longer just because we tall people have the oddly highest Center of mass which is exacerbated when we stand on our pedals while riding downhill. The longer wheelbase gives us more stability, specially on landing jumps. At 1300mm I don't have any problems through tight technical switch backs. Usually the ones I don't make, neither does the rest of the average people on shorter wheelbase bikes. You want it quicker through turns, run it as a mullet. To be fair, I haven't ridden an XXL bike with a really long chainstay, I may not like it? I need to ride one...


I’m 6’6 and my xxl sentinel has 440 chainstays and my xl pole taival hardtail has 448 chainstays, both are about a 1320 wheelbase. I like the 440 a bit better, I think something like a 444 would be perfect. 448 on the hardtail is definitely harder to manual but does help keep the hardtail stable at speeds and I feel more centered on the bike when pointed downhill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

We talked about the geo but how does the bike actually ride? The reviews have been great but the leverage curve is not the most progressive. Wonder if bigger riders will end up have to stuff the shock full of volume spacers.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (Apr 18, 2008)

The sad part of this frame (and so many others that bother to build long) is that it is actually relatively low in the rise.

I am 198cm and technically pretty much in the upper area of the sizing recommendation - but I am running my Megatower with a 33mm stem and sometimes in gnarlyland wish it’d be up to 10mm shorter in the reach - with the same stack. So I am with that comment above that the S6 is rather for 6-4+ folks.

I recently stumbled over LeeLikesBikes on Youtube and read his book on bike sizing. Definitely something worth looking into when you don’t have a whole set of other bikes that you can compare your desired bike’s geo to. (Just stop listening to that guy every time he tells you to put a factor X on your TOTAL body height for reach, crank length, bar with etc.-he’s a bit contradicting in that aspect)

The other thing that IMO is worth mentioning on the SJ is that it comes with the same high leverage ratio as the S2 and up sizes. 6-6 people usually don’t come with 150Lbs. I had a horst link bike with a comparably high leverage ratio once (Liteville 301 MK11/XXL); it did not work for me and I sold it within a year.


----------



## fsr29erATX (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm 6'4" 235lbs, about to pull the trigger on the s6 base alloy.. not Evo.. 
I test rode an s5, with the seat post that comes with it, fully extended to the max line I was still a full inch too short for where I would have the seat at. Horrible. s5 too small for me from their stupid short seat tube.. But the length on that one did feel somewhat decent, But hard to tell without the seat properly high enough.. S6 felt decent, and at least I could get the seat properly extended 

My plan if I get this, the stock stumpy, not Evo.

swap to a gx dub crankset
swap my existing hunt Enduro wide wheels
swap to my gx derailleur
perhaps.. TBD.. shorter stem. I've always wanted to have a 30 or 35mm length stem.. the reach may make that possible. Also need something to offset that all black, probably copper color.
probably swap to a 36 fork.. like a 160, eventually, I really tall person with a 160 on an XXL frame is a different experience than a really short person on a 160. I can get one for $600ish. The hub to crown would be about 30mm extra, at angle probably translates to a 20 mm type stack bump up. With minimal raise on an already low bottom bracket.. leave it in the low setting and should be good.. This also might slacken the head angle half a degree.. which is fine.
pop on my race face bar, which looks better.. same size essentially. But I'd probably mount it at the top of the spacers.. stem that is, but TBD with the longer fork may not be needed. One thing I noted is the Evo has a shorter head tube, length I'd rather get the cheaper normal one and still maintain that long 140 head tube because I want all the stack and least goofy steerer exposure I can get.
wtb seat, just because I prefer it and already have it.
Thoughts? So 2600 for the bike, plus existing stuff I own, plus another $700 I'd guess.. But I can also resell the take off fork and the takeoff wheels and such.. getting a bit back.. also, the nice thing is I'll be cutting my own steerer exactly the way I want it. The surprising thing I won't be changing immediately is the brakes, they're heavy and cheap but I've had good luck with cheapo tectros surprisingly so I'll give them a run then swap them out with XT or similar when the time comes.. same with the rear shock, so long as it works I'll beat it up for a year then reevaluate.


----------



## 0p3x (Sep 25, 2016)

I am 200cm
I am riding S6 st evo for almost a year now and i absolutely love it!
I am using 60mm 6rise stem, 50mm rise 810mm wide handlebars.
I came from 423mm chainstays and can say for sure that new 453mm doesnt bother me at all


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

0p3x said:


> I am 200cm
> I am riding S6 st evo for almost a year now and i absolutely love it!
> I am using 60mm 6rise stem, 50mm rise 810mm wide handlebars.
> I came from 423mm chainstays and can say for sure that new 453mm doesnt bother me at all


What stem are you using? We’re about the same height 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

200cm! And I thought I had issues being 195cm tall. I'm thinking I might be ok with an S5 but I'd like to try an S6 (good luck with that where I live). It's the stack height that I'm most concerned about. My current HT is 652mm with a 50mm riser and 140mm fork.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (Apr 18, 2008)

How heavy are you all? I am about 250# (198cm) and would be concerned the shock ratio does not cut it for me. Never actually rode one tho…


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

BoomShakkaLagga said:


> How heavy are you all? I am about 250# (198cm) and would be concerned the shock ratio does not cut it for me. Never actually rode one tho…


6’7 and 250lbs. Currently on an xxl sentinel and have been wanting to try an s6 evo but also worried about the leverage curve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fsr29erATX (Jan 10, 2009)

Sharing if this helps anyone. 
Pulled the trigger on an s6 base. Only swapped the stem so far and moved it to the top spacer, same size stem, just more beautiful and some contrast to the black goth, heh. going to ride it stock for a bit then swap my better wheels, etc. I'm 6'4"and the seat is at my normal riding height, pretty high up, eh?. One good thing is the seat tube is quite large diameter, so should be fine.. I'm thinking 160mm fork would get the stack a wee higher and not really affect anything else.. it's already really low, so taller fork essentially gets bb more like the high setting, and 1/2 degree slacker up front, and less steep seat tube, which is fine by me.. ie if I do that, similar to Evo in fork and head tube angle, wee less travel in back, but with 5 more mm on the head tube, which I want..









Vid first impression:.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Good looking bike.


----------



## Rafu (Oct 25, 2013)

@fsr29erATX 
What is your inseam?
Still this bike looks good in this size


----------



## fsr29erATX (Jan 10, 2009)

Rafu said:


> @fsr29erATX
> What is your inseam?
> Still this bike looks good in this size


35-36 inseam.


----------



## fsr29erATX (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's after I installed a 160mm fork. I left the steerer cut generous, finally got the front end up to where I want without looking too goofy. I went to a shorter 35 length stem which feels better for my 6'4" height, about perfect reach now.. Y'all at 6'6" will be fine in reach with a 50 or 60mm... The fork from hub to crown is roughly 3/4 inch taller so I got a wee extra stack so it's sitting a bit slacker too. I've been having pedal strikes on stock config, just a bit, nothing bad, so hoping the slight raise in front will lift the bb a hair.. oh and I weighed the old fork vs this one and the home scale with me on it to said a whoping 1.2 pounds less for the bigger fork, perhaps that's a bit off since it's a home scale, but still that's great if anywhere near a pound in front.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Not going to buy a Stumpy, just coming here to say that a big bike, or a bike that fits you is a game changer for big guys. I went from riding larges based on clowns at bike shops suggesting them, to an XXL and I feel so much more confident on the bigger bike. Yes, there are trade offs, but they are well worth it! 

Saddle level with bars-check
Long enough CS that seated climbing is excellent-check
Enough reach to put the front tire far enough out front to feel very confident in most riding situations, w/o being a crazy slack bike-check
Happy-check


----------



## geofharries (Jun 2, 2006)

How far is your seat post in that seat tube?

I noticed that in the XXL Stumpjumper, the seat tube length is 18.3". My XXL Trek Fuel is 21.2" or almost 3" longer.


----------



## TLN (Jul 1, 2016)

I got offered a good deal on S6 frame locally. Do you think it will work for 6"4 rider or it's too big?


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

TLN said:


> I got offered a good deal on S6 frame locally. Do you think it will work for 6"4 rider or it's too big?


It’s always hard to say, but I would feel oretty confident about that. You can get pretty short stems these days, and the S6 has longer chainstays, so the front/rear weight distribution is pretty good too.

I am 6’5” and the S6 is much lower (stack) than I want, but the length (reach) is fine, if anything, it could be longer.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

0p3x said:


> I am 200cm
> I am riding S6 st evo for almost a year now and i absolutely love it!
> I am using 60mm 6rise stem, 50mm rise 810mm wide handlebars.
> I came from 423mm chainstays and can say for sure that new 453mm doesnt bother me at all


have you tried a higher rise bar? There are a few options out there in the 70-80mm rise.
higher rise stem would be nice, but hard to find in a DH rated construction.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

6’5” /196cm tall, long legs, shorter torso.
S6 Stumpy Evo. Long/low chainstay setting (535mm), middle headset setting (64degree HA).

We have some super steep rock slabs and rocky dirt trails, so I like the 64* head angle. But, that gives a 875mm front center, and we have a lot of lower angle terrain with flat or minimally bermed corners, where I want to keep weight on the front tire, so I run it in the long chainstay setting.

Since this is also the low setting, I was smashing pedals/shoes to often, in rough, rocky trails, especially at race pace, so I switched to 170mm cranks. I did that on my old bike too and never felt bad about that length.

Surprisingly, with the long chainstays and steep seat angle, I have been happy riding that head angle, even on climbs and less steep trails.

I am running all the spacers under the stem, and a rough comparison to my old Lyrik suggests that is pretty much full length for the steerer, even if you were to buy a aftermarket fork or CSU.

40mm rise stem, and 40mm rise bars put the saddle and grips roughly level.

200mm dropper post (Bontrager, lighter than the 210 One up that came stock).

So nice to finally have a bike that is long and tall enough to be comfortable, and long enough in the rear center to climb nicely.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

hambocairns said:


> 200cm! And I thought I had issues being 195cm tall. I'm thinking I might be ok with an S5 but I'd like to try an S6 (good luck with that where I live). It's the stack height that I'm most concerned about. My current HT is 652mm with a 50mm riser and 140mm fork.


go S6 for sure!

if you like the bike, I would not bother trying to find a test ride on an S6. First off, I doubt you’ll find one, secondly, the grips will be too low. It needs a taller stem or higher rise bars than stock.

i am a bike fitter, and have fit a few taller guys recently, mostly shorter than you, and for all of them I struggled to get the bars high enough on bikes that were similar to the S5. And the reach could be longer too.
And remember, as you raise the bars the reach gets effectively shortened.
And, it’s not like the S6 is very long either.


----------



## fsr29erATX (Jan 10, 2009)

Tjaard said:


> 6’5” /196cm tall, long legs, shorter torso.
> S6 Stumpy Evo. Long/low chainstay setting (535mm), middle headset setting (64degree HA).
> 
> We have some super steep rock slabs and rocky dirt trails, so I like the 64* head angle. But, that gives a 875mm front center, and we have a lot of lower angle terrain with flat or minimally bermed corners, where I want to keep weight on the front tire, so I run it in the long chainstay setting.
> ...


Nice bikes.
But It's ridiculous how short manufacturers make the front end for folks buying XXL sized bikes. You shouldn't need a stem like that.. Comparing with a small sized bike our seat is literally a foot+ higher or more... but the stack adjustment is maybe, at best, a couple inches.. and specialized is actually far taller in front then many of the other big brands.. are the mechanical engineers and designers pretty much all 5'7" at these companies? XXL really needs a mullet bike with a 29 in back and a 36er up front.


----------

